# Betta channoides outside tub??



## Mcbettas (Sep 22, 2016)

I've been reading up on keeping tubs outside for the summer and how many people are having success at it. So I'm ready to give it a try with a "wild" twist to it. 
This leaves me wondering, has anyone kept wild bettas outside. I live in south florida so the weather year around doesn't go too drastic, and the rains would give me a softer water than what I get from tap. Also mosquitos larve and microorganisms would tribe with aquatic plants year around. The only thing holding me back is the temperature, I've read that B. Channoides need a rage of 73 - 86 degrees, and as you all know tanks/tubs would fluctuatate throughout the day. I took one of my thermometer and sticked it outside in a trail tub (with no fish) and as of 7:40 the water was on 84 F, it's usually hit by the sun in the morning but the rest of the day is on shade....

If anyone has experience with outside wild betta keeping please let me know anything I should be getting ready for. Feel free to correct me if I got anything wrong and/ or give me advice to another betta species (mouth brooder if possible) that would be great for me.

Thanks for your time


----------



## Mcbettas (Sep 22, 2016)

Ps. I'm new to wild bettas so if you can leave easy species that would be great for me and my conditions. I don't have the B. Channoides yet so I could easily change my species to another mouthbrooder or bubble nester than can be kept in large groups.

The tub is 18 gallon, the Ph can be lower if I add almond leaves , and the harness would be low due to rain water with half (or even less) tap water.


----------



## blueridge (Jul 1, 2011)

I've never kept wild bettas outside, but I do keep outdoor tubs. I say go for it! Since you live in Florida, and as long as your tubs mostly stay in the shade, I would think you shouldn't have too many problems. You'll definitely want to keep floating plants too, like duckweed, water lettuce, etc. And definitely either a small holed net or some type of lid so they don't jump out. I can't wait to see what you do!


----------



## Nismo83 (May 9, 2015)

if the tub is big enough the water temperature should be quite constant with dense top floater plants.. just need to be careful of them jumping..


----------

